
A bot that calls a number and reads your message - rapito
https://ringbot.me
======
rapito
So... This is the first post I create on Reddit. And yes, is a shameless plug
:) I saw this "app" on a show on netflix and wanted to recreate it.

Put in a phone number, type in a message, and hit send.

A bot will call the phone number and read out the message for you.

That's it. That's the thing.

Post image Here, send someone a message:

[https://ringbot.me/](https://ringbot.me/)

Here's also my launch on Product Hunt:

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ringbot](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ringbot)

I'm giving away limited free single-use promo codes to the ones that ask for
it.

